
Show HN: DNS over Plain Old TCP (DoPT) - m3047
https://github.com/m3047/tcp_only_forwarder
======
m3047
I posted this as an "Ask HN" and it sank like a lead zeppelin. Here's working
TCP-only forwarder code.

